# Any Comebacks You Want?



## bcb (Mar 29, 2009)

What series would you want to come back? I have a list.

- Parrapa the Rappa
- Earthbound/Mother
- Kid Icarus
- Donkey Kong (2-D Country Version)
- Star Fox (Hopefully just like N64 version)

Grr... I can't think of anymore.


----------



## MygL (Mar 29, 2009)

Mother, I guess Itoi wont make more, but there are lots of fan who will and I cant wait


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 29, 2009)

Pokemon. IMO, it went bad after G/S/C.
D/P was better than R/S/E but G/S/C is better.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Mar 29, 2009)

All except for Parappa the Rappa.


----------



## Resonate (Mar 29, 2009)

My List:
- Parappa ~ DEFINITELY!
- Shining Series
- Earthbound
*- Battletoads
- Killer Instinct*  <~~ =D


----------



## bud (Mar 29, 2009)

I want Kid Icarus. That and maybe Earthbound/Mother. Those games need to be revived into a brand new game for Wii. I just don't know why Nintendo abandons series with much potential  (instead of over using others)


----------



## MygL (Mar 29, 2009)

bud said:
			
		

> I want Kid Icarus. That and maybe Earthbound/Mother. Those games need to be revived into a brand new game for Wii. I just don't know why Nintendo abandons series with much potential  (instead of over using others)


I dont think Mother will make it for a Wii game, more like a DS one or a 2D game


----------



## bcb (Mar 29, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> My List:
> - Parappa ~ DEFINITELY!
> - Shining Series
> - Earthbound
> ...


How could I forget Battletoads?


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 29, 2009)

Definitely the Mother series, but Itoi said he was canceling it.


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 29, 2009)

supa man 64 sequel plz.


----------



## bcb (Mar 29, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Definitely the Mother series, but Itoi said he was canceling it.


Maybe five years from now a fan will start a new series call "Father".


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 29, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lulz

Then eventually it will evolve into "Half Uncle"


----------



## bud (Mar 29, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> bud said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah or maybe like the DS versions of Pokemon where it has some 3D but still has the feel of a 2D game


----------



## bcb (Mar 29, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. And yeah, a Super Man 64 game would be great. It should at least be on the VC.


----------



## Resonate (Mar 29, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> supa man 64 sequel plz.


Oh Gawd no.  =P


----------



## Fernee (Mar 29, 2009)

i really want to see Psychonauts


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 29, 2009)

I say starfox.


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 29, 2009)

Definitely the Mother series and Super Mario RPG. I never played Kid Icarus but a lot of people said it was good. There are rumors of a new Kid Icarus for the WII but apparently the production team ran into problems and if they can't get money from Nintendo it will be canceled.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 29, 2009)

<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>F-Zero</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 29, 2009)

Kid Icarus
Mother
DK
That's basically it.


----------



## John102 (Mar 30, 2009)

star fox 64 was  an awesome game. I want that one to return.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 30, 2009)

Donkey Kong
Star Fox
A Decent 3D Pokemon Game


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 31, 2009)

Sly Cooper series.

*thinks they stopped making those games but forgot*


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 31, 2009)

F-Zero and Starfox,


----------



## Conor (Mar 31, 2009)

Wave Race
Pilot Wings
Kirby 64 Style game.
Donkey Kong Country
Star Fox


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Parappa is a good idea.  Especially with the popularity of music games right now, I think there's no bettertime.


As for a Kirby 64 style game, have you played Canvas Curse on DS?  It came out the first summer DS wasaround (2005).  I bought it around when it came out and it is still one of my favorite DS games to date.  Once you play, you'll realize how sequel-esque it is to Crystal Shards.

Don't get me wrong, I love the DKC games (I have DKC2 on SNES and the original on VC), but if DK were to be brought back, I'd be crossing my fingers for a sequel to DK64.  Too bad thatwon't happen since Rare and Nintendo aren't together anymore. 

2 games I wish would be brought back (separately, not together like the one combination game on SNES) are Battletoads and Double Dragon.  Both were awesome games for NES, and then there was a collision of the 2 games into a single SNES game which wasn't as great as either original, but still kind of fun.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 31, 2009)

Killer Instinct
Donkey Kong Country


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 31, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> Killer Instinct
> Donkey Kong Country


Also Starfox


----------



## Horus (Mar 31, 2009)

none, its the past gimi some uber graphic 1st person shooter <3


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Nov 8, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> - Parrapa the Rappa
> - Earthbound/Mother
> - Kid Icarus
> - Star Fox (Hopefully just like N64 version)


.                                                                                                                                                                              
Oops so sorry for bumping


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Nov 8, 2009)

A game more like the first Resident Evil. : D


----------



## Micah (Nov 8, 2009)

Star Fox, F-Zero, Mother, a sequel to Lord of the Rings: The Third Age.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 8, 2009)

Starfox and Mother.


----------



## Zex (Nov 8, 2009)

Mother, Starfox, and side-scrolling Sonics.


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 8, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After that "Uncle" :3 .


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 8, 2009)

I'd like Alundra to come back, especially for Nintendo Wii!!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 8, 2009)

Sure is a lot of Nintendo here.

I demand Gears of War 3.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Nov 8, 2009)

You guys do know i bumped this by accident right?


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 8, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> You guys do know i bumped this by accident right?


Yeah, but it's nice to see more opinions on this matter.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Nov 8, 2009)

Ok


----------



## Zex (Nov 8, 2009)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> A game more like the first Resident Evil. : D


God no! They're so much better with the new camera.


----------



## Josh (Nov 8, 2009)

Donkey Kong and Mother.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 8, 2009)

Alecks said:
			
		

> Sure is a lot of Nintendo here.
> 
> I demand Gears of War 3.


You probably wasn't talking to me anyway, but just to let you know...

Alundra isn't for Nintendo Wii, it's a Playstation 1 game Alecks.

If you weren't on about me, then ok.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Nov 8, 2009)

None ^_^


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 8, 2009)

2D Zelda.


----------



## 4861 (Nov 8, 2009)

Kid Icarus


----------



## muffun (Nov 8, 2009)

Kid Icarus would be nice.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 8, 2009)

Zelda like OoT
Pokemon like the two GCN versions.
Luigi's Mansion (Wiimake or sequel) 
Star Fox (like 64)
Animal Crossing (like the GCN version; best version IMO)
My prayers were answered with the new 2-D Mario game for Wii


----------



## Thunder (Nov 8, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Luigi's Mansion (Wiimake or sequel)
> Star Fox (like 64)
> Animal Crossing (like the GCN version; best version IMO)


^


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 8, 2009)

A Wiimake of Hotel Mario. ;D


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Nov 10, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> A Wiimake of Hotel Mario. ;D


( Turns head ) NO!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 10, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This. 

CD-Is failed...

Why do you think they stopped making them?

OH! And Super Mario Sunshine 2/Wiimake


----------



## Ricano (Nov 10, 2009)

Crash, but the way it was before they turned him into a crack addict


----------

